# Project Crystal Clear Retrofit Has Started



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

It's begun. I'm retrofitting Audi D2S Bulbs & projector units in my Crystal Clear headlights. :banana:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PHILLY-KID said:


> It's begun. I'm retrofitting Audi D2S Bulbs & projector units in my Crystal Clear headlights. :banana:


lol w00t !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:showpics:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I bet 10 bucks it'll end up looking good.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I bet a hotshot turbo kit that it will look nasty


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I bet a hotshot turbo kit that it will look nasty


i guess we just hafta find out then.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we all get turbo kits if it looks good? IBT-turbo kit


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and if i am right, everyone gives me turbo kits..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> and if i am right, everyone gives me turbo kits..


we shall see.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

*Quick Update*

Alright guys,

So far everything is going good. I have seperated the light housings and the lenses. I am going to remove the plastic reflector piece so the mounting of the projector unit should be easy. I'll try to post some pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

update?


----------

